# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  محاولات للبداية

## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من فترة ليست بقصيرة اخذت كورس في التصوير
وبدأ أتعلم بدايات هذا الفن الجميل
للأسف لم استمر في المستويات المتلاحقة به لكنني أحاول 
وأعتقد يوماً ما ساكمل ما بدأت ...
هذه مجرد محاولات للبداية






























في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*جميل جدا ان الواحد يتقدم من نفسه 

كملى المشوار و ان شاء الله هيبقى النتائج مذهله 

شكرا باشمهندسه ريهام 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا ريهام
الصور دى جميلة قوى








بس إيه بقى الصورة دى؟
عبارة عن إيه؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الصور دي حقيقي بجد ولا كافي شوب  :: 

حاجة هايلة ياباشمهندسة وفيها احتراف ورؤية فنية عالية .
إن كانت بدايات فالقادمات ينافسن بشدة على مراكز أولى حول العالم .
يبقى ياباشمهندسة عايزين منك موضوع تشرحي فيه الأساسيات ومباديء التصوير 
بس ياريت مايكونش بالفرنساوي  :: 
سعيد جدا لوجودكم اليوم كما سعادتي بجودة تصويرك وسمو حسك الفني 
وتستاهلي ورود من كل صنف ولون .
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *جميل جدا ان الواحد يتقدم من نفسه 
> 
> كملى المشوار و ان شاء الله هيبقى النتائج مذهله 
> 
> شكرا باشمهندسه ريهام 
> *


اهلا ابو جودة... :f: 

ان شاء الله ربنا يبعت بس كاميرا بروفيشينال جديدة هههههههههههههه

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> أهلا يا ريهام
> الصور دى جميلة قوى
> 
> بس إيه بقى الصورة دى؟
> عبارة عن إيه؟


ازيك يا احمد منور يا باشا  :f: 

ربنا يخليك الجميل مرورك بجد

ديه يا سيدي صورة لواجهة محل بتاع فوانيس ملونة قصاد جامع الحاكم بأمر الله 
 ::  آه والله بجد ههههههههه 
بس الفكرة فيها انك بتبطئ اوي حاجة في الكاميرا اسمها "shutter speed"
بحيث تكون اللقطة الواحدة ممكن يكون وقتها 5 ثواني مثلا 
وعملت انا حركة دائرية بإيدي وانا ماسكة الكاميرا أثناء الـ 5 ثواني دول
وأهو بس كده  :: 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ازيك يا احمد منور يا باشا 
> 
> ربنا يخليك الجميل مرورك بجد
> 
> ديه يا سيدي صورة لواجهة محل بتاع فوانيس ملونة قصاد جامع الحاكم بأمر الله 
> ...


 :good: 
تحفة بجد
تسلم إيدك
وما تبخليش علينا بصور تانية جميلة 
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
> الصور دي حقيقي بجد ولا كافي شوب 
> 
> حاجة هايلة ياباشمهندسة وفيها احتراف ورؤية فنية عالية .
> إن كانت بدايات فالقادمات ينافسن بشدة على مراكز أولى حول العالم .
> يبقى ياباشمهندسة عايزين منك موضوع تشرحي فيه الأساسيات ومباديء التصوير 
> بس ياريت مايكونش بالفرنساوي 
> سعيد جدا لوجودكم اليوم كما سعادتي بجودة تصويرك وسمو حسك الفني 
> وتستاهلي ورود من كل صنف ولون .


والله يا حسن انت بتحرجني بكلامك ده  ::$:  ربنا يخليك ويبارك لك
انا نفسي اكمل فعلاً بس ربنا يفرجها  :: 

لا دروس ايه يا سيدي بس انا لسه بقول يا هادي رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه
انا اللي بكون سعيدة بجد لما بشوف ردك في موضوعي  :f: 

كل الشكر لك ودمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------

